# Anyone Working on the Hill Cumorah Pageant?



## JohnHuntington (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm thinking of taking a little road trip to check this out next Friday. Turn your speakers down and then click this link to see more.

Anyone working the show?

John


----------



## Footer (Jun 29, 2011)

Any LDS outdoor show you can see... do. If your into outdoor dramas, they do some of the best. One of my X's uncles was in the one in Navoo every year. Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I believe many of the higher on the totem pole staff are flown out from Salt Lake to do the show. I know they do that for the one in Navoo.

So, John, what makes a Brooklynite like yourself want to travel upstate (where the savages live) to go see an LDS mega production?

Also, you should watch this episode of Big Love before you make the drive: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1075441/


----------



## SteveB (Jun 29, 2011)

One of your X's ?. How many times you been married, Kyle ?. Is Steph #3 ?, 4 ?. Does this belong in the Adventures of Kyle and Stephanie section of CB ?


----------



## JohnHuntington (Jun 30, 2011)

Footer said:


> So, John, what makes a Brooklynite like yourself want to travel upstate (where the savages live) to go see an LDS mega production?
> "Big Love" Come, Ye Saints (TV episode 2009) - IMDb



I'm not religious but I love big spectacles, and will be on the road around then...

John


----------



## Footer (Jun 30, 2011)

SteveB said:


> One of your X's ?. How many times you been married, Kyle ?. Is Steph #3 ?, 4 ?. Does this belong in the Adventures of Kyle and Stephanie section of CB ?


 
Girlfriend of 4.5 years....


----------



## SteveB (Jun 30, 2011)

Footer said:


> Girlfriend of 4.5 years....



Do you mean "EX" girlfriend of 4.5 years ?.

Please say yes.

(Grin)

SB


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 1, 2011)

SteveB said:


> One of your X's ?. How many times you been married, Kyle ?. Is Steph #3 ?, 4 ?. Does this belong in the Adventures of Kyle and Stephanie section of CB ?


 
The real question is how many of them has Steph killed in the last couple years.


----------



## Footer (Jul 1, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> The real question is how many of them has Steph killed in the last couple years.


 
Na, she is in Wisconsin eating cheese that is inferior to Vermont cheese. Anyone else ever wonder why Wisconsin has more water parks then anywhere else in the world and also is a top producer of dairy products? 

...... Something involving tapatalk.......


----------



## erosing (Jul 1, 2011)

Footer said:


> Na, she is in Wisconsin eating cheese that is inferior to Vermont cheese. Anyone else ever wonder why Wisconsin has more water parks then anywhere else in the world and also is a top producer of dairy products?
> 
> ...... Something involving tapatalk.......


 
Are you implying that our cheese is watery? If you are sir, I think that is whey out of line. 

Oh, and many of our dairy products actually are whey overhyped, but there are some good ones (like chocolate whole milk).


----------



## MrsFooter (Jul 4, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> The real question is how many of them has Steph killed in the last couple years.



Nah, I like this one alive. This is the overweight ex that wore a purple prom dress in her own wedding. It's good for my self-esteem and I like to think it makes Kyle appreciate how good he's got it!


----------



## SteveB (Jul 4, 2011)

MrsFooter said:


> Nah, I like this one alive. This is the overweight ex that wore a purple prom dress in her own wedding. It's good for my self-esteem and I like to think it makes Kyle appreciate how good he's got it!



Ah, Jeez, I guess it's time to play Taps for Kyle !

SB (grinning in Brooklyn)


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 5, 2011)

Arez said:


> *whey* overhyped



pun intended???


----------



## erosing (Jul 5, 2011)

sk8rsdad said:


> pun intended???


 
Sadly, yes, once I start a joke I have to stick with it.


----------



## shiben (Jul 6, 2011)

MrsFooter said:


> Nah, I like this one alive. This is the overweight ex that wore a purple prom dress in her own wedding. It's good for my self-esteem and I like to think it makes Kyle appreciate how good he's got it!


 
Im not sure... Dead is a pretty hefty reminder of what not to do...


----------



## venuetech (Jul 6, 2011)

Arez said:


> Sadly, yes, once I start a joke I have to stick with it.


 I jest hang around here for the culture.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Jul 17, 2011)

My little Hill Cumorah write up here. Beat the NY and LA times!  Oh, and they apparently no longer give backstage tours.


----------



## Footer (Jul 18, 2011)

JohnHuntington said:


> My little Hill Cumorah write up here. Beat the NY and LA times!  Oh, and they apparently no longer give backstage tours.


 
You know, after looking at having to setup and strike that thing that my friends who were shipped off to Africa to be missionaries got off easy. Great write up John. Glad you made the "pilgrimage" to Western NY.


----------

